# New Drivers for 1 : 24 Automobiles



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Recently I found a set of 6 figures, made in China, from soft plastic. They come in two parts and are readyly painted. 


[url="


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

NICE! They look real good in those cars.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good tip Juergen- 

http://www.amazon.com/Locsters-Locster-Riders-Figures-Die-cast/dp/B0015BN54Q


----------

